# Bow hunting contest teams



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

WOO! go team Diamond/Bowtech!:wink::thumb:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

almost got one today. Had a doe at 25yds, but no shot. Tried to do a pinch manuever on this huge doe in this crp feild. It worked great, til we got within 50yds of the deer


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Sweet I've got a ton of trips planned for the late season


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm banking on a good MN rut this year to get it done.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

deerhunter5 said:


> I'm banking on a good MN rut this year to get it done.


where in MN are you?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Team bowtech/Diamond is now full
*Team Bowtech/ Diamond*
Jason Thacker 3
Gobbler Crazy
Deerhunter 5
Doublemiss


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Mathews 2 will bring in the bucks


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

iam ready
ive about chewed the doorknobs off trying to get out to shoot something


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

Wish there was a Martin/Rytera team.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If I have 4 people for Martin/Rytera I will make a team.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

team 6 should be called team other, and team other is gunna BRING IT!!!!:boxing:
:icon_1_lol:​


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

team other did just bring it. Morning dove 12 yard head shot.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If you can find a full team of kids that shoot your bow brand then you can have a bow team.


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*team*

can i join team hoyt #2??? sorry i was late ive been having bad migranes!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

carbon_kid said:


> can i join team hoyt #2??? sorry i was late ive been having bad migranes!


All set.

*Team Hoyt 2*
WV Hoyt Shooter
Archery Kid 13
N7709k
carbonkid


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

N7709K said:


> where in MN are you?


I live and hunt in brainerd, But I also hunt longville and blackduck. I prefer the northern bucks though.:darkbeer:


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

chalk one up for team other!!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3869&pictureid=30806


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys new to the board. Is this a deer count for each bow team?? If so im interested. I have a pse


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

deerhunter5 said:


> I live and hunt in brainerd, But I also hunt longville and blackduck. I prefer the northern bucks though.:darkbeer:


I live in osakis, but I have a cabin in bemidji. I gun hunt in northome, its fun to hunt up north...


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

mark another point up for team other !!!!!!!!! 12 yard head shot on a morning dove!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've got a squirrel and a rabbit. I almost got a deer last night and I should get one tomorrow


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

whose keeping score of this? Dang i need to start hunting.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

we should have a thread just for putting in kills and keeping score.


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

NMYoungGun said:


> we should have a thread just for putting in kills and keeping score.




Agreed


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Lets go Mathews 1!! You other guys are lucky tho, bow season doesnt start here until the 17th!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm keeping score but if you guys wouldn't mind waiting until Saturday So I can have everything done and sign ups finished it will be all set.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Sign me up as team trad.. thats if only Kegan will join in on my team since he is the only other trad bow shooter I know of... If not Throw me in any place...........


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

*I'm in*

I'll join this. sounds like a good time. i shot Bowtech but i'll be on any team besides matthews  

Bowhunter 22


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

*Team bowtech/Diamond 2*
NDBowhunter31
Bowhunter22
BowtechCaptain9
One more person and you will have a full team.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

*Team PSE*
X-Force Hunter
Chaosboy
Archerykid 12
b.a.muskie


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

GO TEAM MATHEWS 2, good luck everyone, i know I'll need it too!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> I'm keeping score but if you guys wouldn't mind waiting until Saturday So I can have everything done and sign ups finished it will be all set.


I'll be heading up to my hunting camp tonight to hunt friday and saturday so hopefully and I pray that i'll come home with something in the cooler, hopefully a nice rack!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> iam ready
> ive about chewed the doorknobs off trying to get out to shoot something


same here, i'm desparate.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

WI BowFish said:


> Mathews 2 will bring in the bucks


hope and pray so


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

You said signups end Friday... I jus got a new PSE Bowmadness so ill join the PSE team if possible..

Connor


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

i guess since there isnt a darton team...ill be in team 6?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you make a Martin/Rytera team? i'll join if u do.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> Lets go Mathews 1!! You other guys are lucky tho, bow season doesnt start here until the 17th!!


I'll get us goin... gotta go buy about 12 more doe tags... 


What are the *OFFICIAL* RULES?


*NEVERMIND:::*

Got to lookin around and found the rules... sounds good... game on!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> *Team bowtech/Diamond 2*
> NDBowhunter31
> Bowhunter22
> BowtechCaptain9
> One more person and you will have a full team.


thanks bowtechcaptain9 was excited and wanted on the bracket


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hope theres enough people to make a Martin/Rytera team. if not put me somewhere.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

pheonix34hunter said:


> chalk one up for team other!!!!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3869&pictureid=30806


nice 
how far out


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

*Team #6*
Pheonix34hunter
bhuntc
connor93
chadlister

*Team #7*
gunner77
codyroiter
martincheetah08
4harcher
If you are not on this list the send me a PM and i will get you set up.
At the moment these are the finalized teams. All i need is One person for BT/D 2.


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

How dose this all work?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for adding me x force hunter, go team 7!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

gonna try to go hunting tomorrow for deer. this weekend in kentucky is youth weekend so hopefully i'll kill one.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Stick me on a Mathews team


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bowhunter 22 said:


> I'll join this. sounds like a good time. i shot Bowtech but i'll be on any team besides matthews
> 
> Bowhunter 22


Hey watchit 
:wink:


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

ill join i gotta martin hopefully thats a full team


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Since that the teams are decided is there anyway that you can edit the first post and put all the teams in one spot x force?


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

There should be a team for browning.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool this will be fun. I won't be able to deer hunt for a while becasue I have no one to take me. I'll shoot small game so I'll still help the team.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey x force is there anyway you can finalize the teams and edit the first post so all the teams are in one spot


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

can i still join if you havn't finalized the teams yet.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ same i wanna join really badly


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Go Hoyt 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo Hoo


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Can everyone that is not on a team send me a PM so I can finalize the teams. Tell me the bow you shoot and I will see if I can form any more bow teams.
Thanks,
X-force hunter


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry i didnt realize i posted twice on here
sorry


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

XForce did you ever put me on a team?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> XForce did you ever put me on a team?


Mathews 1 will take him :wink:


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

is it too late for me to join i have already killed a 11pt and button buck i shoot a mathews


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> XForce did you ever put me on a team?


Three other people sent me PM's about being in the contest so including you there is one more full team. I will post it soon.

If there is still anyone that is not on a team it will be first come first serve to whoever sends me a PM until there are enoughpeople for full teams. I will give you all until Monday and then that is it.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

anyway i can get on a team?


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

is there still any room on a team i shoot a pse xforce


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

*125 points for team mathews 2!!!!*

Rack up 125 points for mathews 2!!!!:shade:were gonna win so everyone else should give up now...lol:teeth: good luck to everyone else


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

alright!
but you need to put it on the kill thread


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

oops wrong thread but still go mathews 2!!!!


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

Can we still get in on this?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

*Team 8*
Bowhunterjon
Joe
12ringbuster
IL_Bowhunter94
One more team soon to come


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

*Team 9*
AZHUNTER10
deerburner
Chaseingmuleys
iharangozo94
Thsi is the last team signups are officially *closed*


----------



## AZHUNTER10 (Nov 2, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> *Team 9*
> AZHUNTER10
> deerburner
> Chaseingmuleys
> ...


Nice thank you! I got one September so i'll post that.... He's a spike lol :secret:

Not too mention I have bull elk hunt next Friday... Expect some major points generating from that hunt!


----------



## quackshack (Nov 7, 2009)

Sign me up for team Diamond/Bowtech!!!!!! Check it.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

WI BowFish said:


> Rack up 125 points for mathews 2!!!!:shade:were gonna win so everyone else should give up now...lol:teeth: good luck to everyone else


nicely done, partner!! GO MATHEWS 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

